# Anybody here ride side-saddle?



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I've tried it and met a few accomplished side-saddle riders, so I thought I'd ask if anybody here rides her horse side-saddle. I just posted on a thread about tack and mentioned that I'm window-shopping with intent to purchase a side-saddle next year. DH thought we could take one in shambles and rebuild it--THAT NEVER HAPPENED!!! LOL
So...do we have side=saddle club here, or what! =/


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i have always wanted to


----------



## eastcoastcowgirl (Oct 11, 2010)

My little paint goes sidesaddle, but since he's so short backed the saddle tends to eat him. I rode my OTTB sidesaddle before I sold him. He was a natural at it. Once my new guy gets going better he'll be going aside as well. It's a shame it's such a dying sport.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

SO GLAD to hear that somebody else here is interested!! We DEFINITELY need a club. **hugs**
It isn't a dying sport with living historians. The best equestrian that I've seen rode sidesaddle in period dress at Fort Laramie, WY, some 20 years ago. I got to ride her horse and saddle there when we did a CW event at that time. DH and I have retired from the battles at reenactments, but with so much equipment for the hobby we're going to continue as living historians--THUS the reason for the saddle. I've never really done a woman's portrayal--I used to scout and run messages and, of course, I'd wrangle for DH and our commander, 1986-2010. I also have a "Pony Club," which is two 14-15yo girls that started to come out to my place to help me train on weekends, and THEY are really interested in riding side-saddle.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

congrats corporal. let me know how it works for you. i will have loads of questions. the reason for me doing side saddle is re-enactment for teddy roosevelts house on Long Island, NY. i used to be a ranger there and started a horse program and they have demonstrations every so often for the non horsey people and it seems to grab alot of attention  
like to educate  as i should have been born years and years ago before the car was invented


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

I've ridden sidesaddle and love it. I really should get around to getting one, but they seem to be so hard to find!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

I've ridden side saddle a handful of times and am in the process of finding one because of sever pain in my legs, riding normally hurts me a great deal. Riding in aside isn't any where near as painfully, meaning I ride more and take less medication. In spring I am looking into a custom saddle on bars, because I live no where near any one that can flock a side saddle properly. They aren't hard to find if you know who to ask.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

Ive never ridden side saddle, but its been on my list to try for a while. It looks like so much fun!


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

The english style is not as hard to find as the western style. And the only western styles I've found were as much as a WP show saddle!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftXDressage (Aug 29, 2011)

I have ridden side saddle a number of times. It's a ton of fun, and in many ways, it's actually more secure than riding astride. 

I see that you're in Illinois. There are some VERY active side saddle riders there. If you have not already done so, I would suggest contacting them before you purchase a saddle. There is a massive disparity in quality among side saddles, and fit is even more critical than with an astride saddle, so a side saddle purchase really requires some expert guidance. If you haven't yet met anyone in your area who could help, shoot me a message, and I can put you in touch with a woman from Illinois who I rode with at a side saddle clinic, and she can help you figure out which saddles are and aren't worth looking at.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Agree with DraftX ^^^^.

I had an antique one that a specialist in Middleburg, VA reflocked and rerigged so I could ride in it. It wasn't a particulary good one, as the seat was a little dippy, but it was a ton of fun. I rode some silly greenies in it and it was great - if you squeeze your thighs together on the leaping heads, you simply can't be shaken loose. Someone would have to pick the horse by the ankles, turn it upside down and shake it to get you out of that thing. 

Some horse go better in them as it definitely forces you to shift your balance rearward. Some horses that were heavy in front or bound up in the shoulder suddenly got lighter in front and more freely moving in the sidesaddle. 

Jumping in them is a special skill. I found it nearly impossible to do well on a flat, equitation style jumping horse. You need a horse with a good rhythm, push from the back end and a round jump to get out of the tack appropriately and stay with the horse.

I sold mine when I was downsizing and moving. I would love to have one again, I think both of my current horses would go in one. 

Really good ones are pricey; otherwise I would have one again.


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

Me? I'm not in I'll...

I've been involved with the local sidesaddle club... Unfortunately they don't have much of an inventory.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

So apparently my spell checker thinks that when I write IL I really mean I'll...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

It's definitely something I'd be interested in trying, but unfortunately no one I know has a side saddle. 

I tried riding my horse aside bareback a few times, which was interesting. I mostly tried it because he's really not comfortable to ride astride bareback, and I got inspired by a photo I saw online of someone riding like that. He's got huge withers I could hook my leg around, so it wasn't too hard to stay on, but neither he nor I really knew what to do beyond that


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

where are some good places to look??


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

GREAT to know that there is still an interest! 
I was searching for a diagram of a side-saddle and came acorss this~
Side Saddle International
and this~
ISSO Photo Gallery
Welcome to the International Side Saddle Organization
and some history~
A Medieval Sidesaddle
When I tried out the side-saddle some 20 years ago, there was a small controversy among Reenactors regarding the horns. Some preferred a single horn and others preferred a double-horn. IMO the double horn is more secure, and judging from one of these sites, it seems as if others feel that way, too.
(Btw, the "Society For Creative Anachronism" can give you _some history_, but you'll get more specifics according to year if you talk to reenactors.)




Here is a FB side saddle association that should be pretty close to me, since it's in Indiana. 
Hoosier Ladies Aside | Facebook
@DraftXDressage--Thanks! I'll be contacting you. I definitely need some help bc I want a good fit, both for my mare and for me.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

For those of you have ridden sidesaddle how do the leg commands work? Or are there any at all? It looks as though it would feel very strange at first, hving both legs on one side of the saddle


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

I've been interested in trying it some day. I have done it a handful of time bareback just because I wanted to pick on the gelding I used to have. I even have a picture of me riding him sidesaddle in a Renaissance Faire costume.  I would love to get the saddle and learn for real though.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

You use a cane or a whip in the place of the leg, cues are same as in a normal saddle.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

The BM at my friend's barn rides and shows sidesaddle. She has pictures of her jumping about 3' and it's amazing! I'll see if we could post pictures sometime 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

I love it - I ;earnt some years ago and was jumping before I moved to NZ. Currently I'm looking for one for my Clydesdale mare.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Here ya go, Found this pic of Queen Elizabeth.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

You KNOW her horse is QUIET!!


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

Corporal said:


> You KNOW her horse is QUIET!!


It's quiet but she can really ride - she isn't fazed by a naughty horse


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm aware of this but STILL she lets the Mews train her mounts and they'd NEVER put her on a misbehaving animal.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Can I join the club?

When we move to Alberta (August), I'll be looking for:-

1 a horse
2 a saddler with knowledge of fitting sidesaddles so that my saddle can be fitted to my new horse.

I have nooooooooooooooo idea how I'm going to find a side-saddler in Alberta. Anyone know?


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I use to ride side saddle and loved it.

You do need a horse with a good front to it. 

One of my proudest moments was when a Musical Ride I trained performed in front of the Princess Royal. 

I had half riding side saddle and half astride. 










The lead horse had just come off the track and was pulled in as the usual leader was lame - when he saw all the people he thought he was on the track again and set off at a canter on the spot. Had the rider done anything more than breathe the horse would have taken off! They got behind with the movements fitting the music as the pace was to slow. The he settled and next thing I knew they had caught up with the music. 
I was chewing my fingernails and never realised they had cut out two movements to catch up. 
I was so proud they had the gump to do it!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I love sidesaddle. I have hunted and even evented in a sidesaddle. These oldstyle photos were made to look old.



















I am hoping to find a student whose horse fits the sidesaddle (and large enough that I look OK on it. I want to hunt aside next season.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

The queen's horse in the picture is a former RCMP mount. A gift from Canada to her, she says he's her favorite.


----------



## roljess (Oct 19, 2007)

I rode my old horse side saddle once and it was a ton of fun! Even jumped. the saddle itself was way too big for me but the double horns (?) felt really secure.


----------



## pettydvm (Feb 4, 2012)

videos ive seen dont show them using a cane or whip... so how are they getting them to respond to leg pressure or are they. I havent found a single video of whip being used


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Everyone I know, including myself, use a whip on the offside. When I evented sidesaddle, there was a rule that you could not carry a whip in dressage. There was a rule that the only exception was if you were riding aside. The judge didn't know that rule and tried to eliminate me. Boy did SHE learn something that day, believe me!

whip





Cane





everyone carries one


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for the videos, Allison! If you've NEVER ridden a sidesaddle, you should know that you really want your QUIETEST horse, and you start slow, like above!!
Have you seen "Wives and Daughters" ?
Wives and Daughters (TV mini-series 1999) - IMDb
Lady Harriott Cumnor has some great looking habits.
WHAT a workout!!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I rode side saddle on a one horned saddle, I guess western type saddle. I showed my push button Arab in an Arab side saddle class. I doubt we placed but it was fun.

I do have a Whippy brand side saddle, made in England, I might like to sell. I use it for decoration in my equestrian room, since I have no horse narrow enough for it. I will get some measurements and photos if anyone is interested.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

thats it. im moving somewhere that has more fun ways of riding. i want to ride side saddle so badly! I don't know of ANYONE in ND riding aside...even astride english is just starting to come out of a shell. The only side saddle I have ever even really seen and been able to touch that wasn't in a museum is one at the Ft. Lincoln Custer House where I work in the summer as a living historian, and since that one is antique of course it cannot be removed from its current spot


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I bought a lot of side saddles at tack auctions. I think I bought 3 at the Waverly Draft horse auction in Waverly, IA. Try some Carriage and driving horse auctions. I bought my best one, my whippy from word of mouth. A friend was working at a tack shop and someone came in with 3 sidesaddles to sell. My friend said the shop wasn't interested, so she gave the seller my number and I bought all three, gave one away to the girl that fixed the second one, then sold that one and kept the good one.
You might try a wanted add on craigslist, you never know what someone has in their barn.
I remember I was wild to try riding sidesaddle too.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Taffy, WHAT a pretty picture, the two of you, grey and blue. SHAME on that judge. PHOOEY!!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Thanks Corporal, We sure had a good time trying, That Arab was built like a 55 gallon drum it was fun to balance on him, any change from center and you knew it quick.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Can a person trot, canter and gallop in a side saddle?


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

And even jump? I've read where people have done it... They must have been good riders... 
Can a person do pretty much everything on a sidesaddle as a reg. western saddle? Obviously you wouldn't be roping cattle... But you'd think most of the gaits a person could do, as long as the horse is willing, right?


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I recently asked a student if I could throw my sidesaddle on her dressage horse. This is his first time with it. He gave it no mind. All we did was walk/trot, but he hardly cared. You can tell from my right foot being braced, I wasn't too sure of him.

At first he did give me a "what??" look


----------



## CarmenL (Apr 20, 2012)

I have ridden sidesaddle for a few old style parades. You are very secure in them in spite of appearances! My sidesaddles is too narrow for the horses I have now. Some great photos on this thread!


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh my goodness I am trying to find a used side saddle for sale, preferably western and preferably elan. if anyone knows where to find one or has one please pm me! I seriously want to try this!


----------



## Fingerlakes (May 2, 2012)

Corporal said:


> I've tried it and met a few accomplished side-saddle riders, so I thought I'd ask if anybody here rides her horse side-saddle. I just posted on a thread about tack and mentioned that I'm window-shopping with intent to purchase a side-saddle next year. DH thought we could take one in shambles and rebuild it--THAT NEVER HAPPENED!!! LOL
> So...do we have side=saddle club here, or what! =/



It's interesting you bring this up. We have a big history here in my area with fox hunting which involve the Wadsworth family. I'm a local history buff and have some great pics from back in the day of some of these women riding side during the hunt. Some of the jumping pics are great!!


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow! how could anyone do that? That has my respect...!


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

thats UNBELIEVABLE! props to her


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

She looks kinda like she'd done it before... And it also looks very secure!

Is riding side saddle hard to learn? Wouldn't you get stiff after a while?


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

I just bought my own side saddle yesterday, have to wait for it to come from the US but I can't wait.

cowgirl92 If your looking for a used elan western saddle email or call Marti the owner of Hundredoaksinc, they might know where one is, or go onto Arabian forums, they seem to have side saddles for sale offend.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

EmilyJoy said:


> She looks kinda like she'd done it before... And it also looks very secure!
> 
> Is riding side saddle hard to learn? Wouldn't you get stiff after a while?


It is more secure than you think. You are clamped into the thing pretty well. The biggest danger is not getting out of it quickly enough if the horse falls, taking you with them.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> It is more secure than you think. You are clamped into the thing pretty well. The biggest danger is not getting out of it quickly enough if the horse falls, taking you with them.


Wow! I never thought of it being that way!...So a person could use it for normal riding if he so desired? 

I wanted to get another saddle for my horse, and I was going to get a western saddle, but this seems really neat...Something I could be really interested in!

How much does a good side saddle cost? I wouldn't have to be the best, but the reg. cost?

Is there a "Western" & "English" version of a side saddle?


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Shall I try to answer some questions.

I only ride English side-saddle, so can't comment on the differences between English and Western, so all these comments are purely ref. English aside riding.

Any horse can take a side-saddle, unless it is a rearer. The best horse to take a side-saddle is light and responsive to the aids, very soft mouthed with fabulous brakes, and with a smoooooooooth trot. 

The weight of the saddle and rider sit further back than in a normal astride saddle, so as with any new kind of work the horses strength needs to be built up slowly.

The rider's muscles are utilised differently, and when you first start you really feel it in your right thigh, and in the stretch of your glutes.

Side-saddles are made to fit both the horse and the rider. If the saddle doesn't fit the rider, she will never achieve a safe and comfortable position. 

If the saddle doesn't fit the horse, it will cause pain and problems. A side saddle is close fitting, and designed to either go with saddle cloth, or a thin shaped numnah. 

A regular saddler who only works with astride saddles and has no understanding or experience of side saddles should only be allowed to go near a side-saddle under strict supervision. I've seen a side-saddle refurbished beautifully... but wrongly... by a well meaning saddler. 

When you get it right, and are achieving a safe and correct position, you feel safe and oh so elegant! It's worth the effort to get there if you do it properly.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I have ridden both English and western side saddle. Like stated earler the english side saddle is very secure with two horns, one facing up and one facing down, good photo in AF's post # 51.

However all western side saddles I have ever seen or ridden in have only had one horn, facing up to cradle your upper leg. I found this not secure!! It is that lower down turned horn that gives you that security. The one horned saddles you ride by balance only. There is nothing to brace your lower knee against to help keep you secure in the saddle. So if at all possible try and find a saddle with two horns, my english SS even has two holes to adjust for the lower horn for taller or shorter riders. 

But I know western SSs with two horns are difficult if not impossible to find. you will pay more for them but they are worth it. But if you just get a SS with one horn, just remember to take it slow and dont go fox hunting or roping on your first ride.:wink:

The other thing when riding, the rider should not be off center of the horse at all. From the front or rear the rider should look, from the hips up, just like they are riding astride, facing directly forward and no twisting of the hips.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Taffy Clayton said:


> However all western side saddles I have ever seen or ridden in have only had one horn, facing up to cradle your upper leg.


Wow, respect to anyone that rides one of those. From reading of my books, I think the progression of the side saddle design went like this:-

Lady sitting on platform facing sideways, horse led by groom in hand.

Lady sitting facing forwards with only what we now call the 'fixed head' (horn to you), very sedate horse, or horse led by groom in hand. Walk only.

Lady wishing to do something more exciting, hence the invention of the leaping head (second horn for the left leg to brace up into), so she could go 'leaping over hedges' with the hunt.

I'm pretty sure my book tells me which redoubtable lady furthered the use of the leaping horn, but that will be for another time.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

It certainly was interesting riding in that one "head" saddle. I never left the ring.

I Knew they were called something other than horns, short of going in the basement and digging through tons of boxes trying to fing my SS book. I thought would call them horns for lack of a better word. Fixed head and leaping head does sound so much more eloquent.:wink:


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

isn't everything sidesaddle elegant? I have been doing some looking and I guess western sidesaddles do now come with a leaping head, although this is only for the ones that are new. The newer western side saddles are EXPENSIVE. So I may be stuck getting an English version which doesn't really bother me, but I love how the western side saddle seats look. They look like couches on the horses back! But I also suppose that I could get an older Elan and have it tooled to my liking. 

How often do the saddles need to be re-flocked? I have only ridden English a on a friends horse, and always in a dressage saddle, so I really don't know much about English saddles. I only really know about western saddles :/ Are there any videos on riding aside, that I may watch and find a way to teach myself a bit? I am planning on buying the Sidesaddle Legacy book soon, but I want something that I can really view. I am more of a visual learner anyways, and while books usually are all that I need, I would like to see riding aside in action as an instructional video of sorts that I may learn!


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

A sidesaddle is like any saddle, it only needs re-flocking after considerable usage. But it MUST be fitted properly to the horse in the first place.

The best book is "The Art of Sidesaddle" by Rosamund Owen. 

As for videos - I don't know of any, but I'm sure if you do You Tube search for videos from the National Side Saddle Association in the UK, and it's annual show (at Addington I think), you'll find somethings to watch.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

All modern western sidesaddles I've seen have two horns. Here's one on Ebay that is top quality (and price).

Billy Royal Side Saddle 21" | eBay

Other western sidesaddle photos;































Even the original Goodnight saddle (the first western sidesaddle) had two horns


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

YIKES!!

There are even really ugly western sidesaddles!!


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

OK, so what are some good brand names?

The ladies, I think, used to wear riding "habits"...What was the purpose of these? Was the skirt wider or something for the saddle?


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> YIKES!!
> 
> There are even really ugly western sidesaddles!!


WOW! That is something else!:lol:

What do you think of these saddles? http://www.tattersallssidesaddles.com/Side%20Saddles.html


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

OMG on the tattersall website I LOVE the papillion style western saddle! I love most of the western saddles on there but those are a tad out of my price range...The Lorie Retro is also one of my favorites of theirs. I am not a personal fan of all the tooling on most of those. I like the simple elegant tooling  plus the flowers and butterflies are so pretty!


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

cowgirl928 said:


> OMG on the tattersall website I LOVE the papillion style western saddle! I love most of the western saddles on there but those are a tad out of my price range...The Lorie Retro is also one of my favorites of theirs. I am not a personal fan of all the tooling on most of those. I like the simple elegant tooling  plus the flowers and butterflies are so pretty!


 I know....The prices are...."glup" a bit high...:?:shock:


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

Most of the pretty saddles, no matter the discipline, are high :/ but yeah I agree totally! The prices made my heart sink


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

I wonder what a reg. "fitted" saddle costs with no fancy add-ons with shipping & handling costs? I found one for 500$ used but I'm going to guess that it probably wouldn't fit...


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

EmilyJoy said:


> OK, so what are some good brand names?
> 
> The ladies, I think, used to wear riding "habits"...What was the purpose of these? Was the skirt wider or something for the saddle?


Brand Names; English or Western?

A Habit is a ladies riding suit; jacket and skirt. The skirt wraps around, does up round the waist, and buttons up to close the skirt. When you get on, you unbutton, get in saddle, and then wrap the skirt over your legs in a manner that is too complicated for me to describe here. The result is that your legs look covered by the skirt, but should you come flying off it will not get caught on the heads and you will not therefore hang upside down trapped on the horse as it gallops across the field.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Shropshirerosie said:


> Brand Names; English or Western?



Umm... What ever works that is easiest to stay on with and the price is reasonable...

I lean towards western...But as I said before...Whatever works..


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

EmilyJoy said:


> Umm... What ever works ......and the price is reasonable.....


That'll be a western then. :wink:


----------



## BCtazzie (Jun 7, 2011)

Shropshirerosie said:


> Can I join the club?
> 
> When we move to Alberta (August), I'll be looking for:-
> 
> ...


Well when you find those, I'll be over with a bottle of wine or two! I seriously want to have a go!


----------



## BCtazzie (Jun 7, 2011)

that was an easy find! Home


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

This was a cool link about SS and habits that the ladies wore riding SS..,

Side Saddle Attire

What do you think?

OK, this maybe a silly question, but how would you mount one of those SS? I'd imagine you would mount with your reg. foot then swing the other foot up over and across to the other side then back around? 

Ohh I like the goodnight western saddle on the link I just posted! It's a lot more "westernish "then some of the others I've seen.

Hey! What'd ya know...Women HAVE cut cattle in a SS!

"Charles Goodnight developed this sturdy saddle for his wife so she could accompany him on cattle drives. The leather, skirting and rigging is designed to make this a durable, hardworking saddle. Note the grab handle on the right side near the knee. This offers security when the horse cuts cattle!"

This one sounds comfortable..
*Steele Trail Saddle*


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

BCtazzie said:


> that was an easy find! Home


Ahh, thank you!


----------



## KaiKamm93 (May 12, 2012)

EmilyJoy-
I friend of mine bought a side saddle as a joke a few months ago... and there was about a month or so that we were absolutely OBSESSED with playing around with it! Two of our horses took to it quite well, surprisingly. We walked, trotted, and cantered! It was quite a crazy experience and lots of fun, and all our fellow boarders found it quite hilarious to watch. I would love to work more with riding astride, it was great fun!


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Ladies, I don't have much to add to this (being a man and all....), however.......

The cross country phase of the Rolex CCI**** employs "outriders" from different riding clubs and hunts from all around the US and Canada. These outriders are there to help by keeping an eye for trouble on course, answering questions, warning spectators of riders coming down the course, and helping with emergencies of any sort.

One of these outriders was a lady riding aside, Rhonda Watts Hettinger. My daughter wanted to learn more so off we went to talk to her. Long story short, she is evidently very active in keeping riding aside alive and well, is a fox hunter in NH, and aside instructor and judge.

She left me her business card with two web addresses:

index - Page: 1 of 12 and American Sidesaddle Association


----------



## KaiKamm93 (May 12, 2012)

^ Mildot, good to know!


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

C'mon people. Don't let this thread get old! If nothing else post pictures!


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

mildot said:


> Ladies, I don't have much to add to this (being a man and all....), however.......


Oh My Gosh!! You're a man?! I'm going to have to completely re-engineer the image I had of you in my head...

And it's not just a pastime for us fairer sex goddesses. A fair few soldiers who lost limbs in the first world war rode aside afterwards.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

well after all, if life made sense men would ride side saddle


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

EmilyJoy said:


> OK, this maybe a silly question, but how would you mount one of those SS?


A gentlemen held the mount while the lady stepped onto a mounting block. He'd lift her from her waist, and she would sit facing the gentlemen, both legs on the near side of the horse. Then, he would help her put her left foot in the stirrup and she would discretely pull her right leg over the fork.
Dismounting is this, in reverse.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Or from the ground her groom would take hold of her left calf and give her a leg-up. She's standing side-on to the horse and just pops her elegant behind on to the saddle, hooking right leg over in one swift move. 

Not something I've ever mastered myself.


----------

